# Dans le cas d'une photothèque iCloud plus grande qu'un iPad



## dambo (9 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage pour un membre de ma famille de supprimer le mac pour passer au 100% iPad (usage web, Facebook, mail et gestion d'une photothèque sans besoin de retouche UNIQUEMENT)

Cependant sur le Mac il doit y avoir 70go de photos.
En prenant le forfait iCloud correspondant il n'y aura pas de soucis pour la sauvegarde.

Toutefois, que se passera-t-il lorsqu'elle voudra importer des photos via l'iPad, au delà des 128go de stockage ? iOS est-il capable tout seul de supprimer de l'iPad les photos les plus anciennes et de les stocker uniquement sur iCloud pour affichage lorsqu'une connexion est disponible ?

Je pose cette question car si on importe les photos depuis le Mac. On les retrouvera sur iPad et l'optimisation (d'après Apple) sera automatique ...
Mais si on a plus de Mac ? Comment ça se passe ?

Bonne journée à tous !!!

Damien.


----------

